# Little Teeny-Weeny and Baby Bizzy B



## pigeonmama (Jan 9, 2005)

Well, the little Fig that I had to assist out of the egg is doing fine. Originally he was named Tuffy, but my son reminded me that we already had a Tuffy, so now he's Teeny-Weeny, and, boy is he. He's so small, his eyes are open, and he's standing and walking some. He peeps and eats just fine. He spent the weekend at work with me, not fun sneaking him in to work, and then getting time to feed him.
Baby Bizzy B is one from a pair of old style frills, second to hatch and just couldn't compete with the other, bigger baby. He stays inside when I'm home, and when I have to work, he gets well fed, then goes out with his sib, then comes in when I get home. Parents do feed some, but the bigger baby is such a glutton. I don't dare take Bizzy to work, he is so noisy I'm sure someone would fine me out. I'll take pics, so I can submit to baby contest.
Lucky Little Louie is pretty much all grown up now, soon to the loft with Mama and Daddy Figgie.
Daryl
Oh, and the snake. I put him out in the cold frame over the weekend and he tunneled out underneath on his own.


----------



## Lovebirds (Sep 6, 2002)

pigeonmama said:


> Well, the little Fig that I had to assist out of the egg is doing fine. Originally he was named Tuffy, but my son reminded me that we already had a Tuffy, so now he's Teeny-Weeny, and, boy is he. He's so small, his eyes are open, and he's standing and walking some. He peeps and eats just fine. He spent the weekend at work with me, not fun sneaking him in to work, and then getting time to feed him.
> Baby Bizzy B is one from a pair of old style frills, second to hatch and just couldn't compete with the other, bigger baby. He stays inside when I'm home, and when I have to work, he gets well fed, then goes out with his sib, then comes in when I get home. Parents do feed some, but the bigger baby is such a glutton. I don't dare take Bizzy to work, he is so noisy I'm sure someone would fine me out. *I'll take pics, so I can submit to baby contest.*
> Lucky Little Louie is pretty much all grown up now, soon to the loft with Mama and Daddy Figgie.
> Daryl
> Oh, and the snake. I put him out in the cold frame over the weekend and he tunneled out underneath on his own.


ARE YOU FOR REAL THIS TIME???? LOL  
It would make us all happy if you took a picture of a fly!!! At least then we'd know you actually did learn how to use the camera!! 
Anyway, glad the babies are doing good. I got no babies. Mine are all grown up now. So, I have to be content to look at every one elses until Nov........geez.....that's ONLY 6 months away!!


----------



## Skyeking (Jan 17, 2003)

Really? Pictures? Is that a promise? 

Glad they are all doing well.

Yep, my babies are all growed up too  .


----------



## Hillybean (Oct 30, 2005)

I'm glad to hear its doing good.

Pictures are always GREAT  .

-Hilly


----------



## Lovebirds (Sep 6, 2002)

Gosh Daryl..........think maybe we want to see pictures???


----------



## mr squeaks (Apr 14, 2005)

GREAT way to shock us ALL, Daryl...promise pictures for SURE!  

Glad to hear babies are doing well! Loving HUGS and SCRITCHES!

Snake??? WHAT snake? Last varmint I heard tell about was the mouse...Did I mess a thread or post??? Either that or Dementia is seriously setting in a little early!!   

Shi


----------



## Pete Jasinski (Jan 2, 2005)

*We Have Pics!!!!!!*

Teeny-Weeny....








Baby Bizzy B....








The Terrible Two.....


----------



## Victor (Dec 18, 2004)

Adorable pictures!


----------



## flitsnowzoom (Mar 20, 2007)

Oh my, what cuties! Worth the wait.


----------



## mr squeaks (Apr 14, 2005)

NOW, Daryl, looks like you will have to CHOSE your "baby" picture for the next round in the Photo Contest... 

ALL cuties!

Love, Hugs and Scritches

Shi
& Mr. Squeaks


----------



## TAWhatley (Mar 6, 2001)

Oh My! Pictures from Daryl! They are so cute, Daryl. You definitely gotta choose one for next week's Baby category ..

Terry


----------



## pigeonmama (Jan 9, 2005)

Mr. Squeaks and Pete,
Thanks for getting pics posted for me. Now everyone knows I do have pigeons. Those kids were hard to get to hold still long enough to snap photos. The terrible two were actually on the counter when my daughter got ready to take pics, and the little brats climbed up me like squirrels up a (nut) tree . They are a handful, as is Bizzy. He was running doing his best to get my attention with those baby wings just a-flapping. Wish Kel had gotten the action shots for you. And Teeny, well, he's just a sweetie, loves to eat and cuddle in my hand, as you can see.
Daryl


----------



## Lovebirds (Sep 6, 2002)

*YIPPEE!!!!! *Pictures. They are SO SO cute!!!


----------



## Skyeking (Jan 17, 2003)

You said it, Renee.

They are absolutely adorable, I love that age where you can snuggle and they can't fly away from you.


----------



## pigeonmama (Jan 9, 2005)

Can't fly away? They don't even try!! Ever see videos of someone being chased by baby geese that have imprinted on humans? Well, Pi and Po were houseguests very briefly, but they mob me when I go in the horse barn. Pinky is quite interested in his grandchildren, and I know he doesn't know they are related, but he knows they are babies, and he's somewhat protective of them, very weird.
Daryl


----------



## pdpbison (Mar 15, 2005)

Hi pigeonmomma, 


Thats a BIG Baby!

Yipes! He's huge!


Lol...


And gorgeous, of course...!


Have fun..!


"Peep-peep!"


Phil
Las Vegas


----------



## xxmoxiexx (Oct 2, 2006)

he he, who's the fortune cookie for, you or the babies? those are adorable pics!! keep em coming, but from what all the responses said, i wont hold my breath!! LOL!!


----------



## Victor (Dec 18, 2004)

pigeonmama said:


> Thanks for getting pics posted for me. Now everyone knows I do have pigeons. Those kids were hard to get to hold still long enough to snap
> Daryl



Why, there was never any doubt in our pigeon minds, Daryl!


----------



## pigeonmama (Jan 9, 2005)

Well, sad newa about Little Teeny-Weeny. He stayed home yesterday, along with Bizzy B and Tootsie. Someone was coming in to let the dog out and feed the babies, as I went in to work earlier than usual (very busy) and knew I couldn't take those very noisy kids with me, and care for them properly, much less sneak them in under the noses of the pigeon police. The lady taking care of the kids is experienced with normal pigeon babies, but Teeny was a pigeon like no other. I had to keep his food on the watery side so that his crop would empty between feeds. I don't know if she over fed him, fed him with thicker food, or if he got cold, but by the time I got home last night, he was dead. Needless to say, I was sad, but also relieved. Teeny certainly had something wrong with him, he never developed even pin feathers, but ate well and was bright and active. Bizzy and Tootsie are just fine, always pooping and eating and most certainly peeping. They will be in next group of pictures, along with Ebb and Flo, George, Baby Squeaks, Higuy, Cooper and AreYouMyDaddy.
Daryl


----------



## flitsnowzoom (Mar 20, 2007)

So sorry about Teeny  . Such a sweet picture you have to remember him by. 
Hopefully this is the end of the bad run of luck for your pidgies.


----------



## Lovebirds (Sep 6, 2002)

pigeonmama said:


> Well, sad newa about Little Teeny-Weeny. He stayed home yesterday, along with Bizzy B and Tootsie. Someone was coming in to let the dog out and feed the babies, as I went in to work earlier than usual (very busy) and knew I couldn't take those very noisy kids with me, and care for them properly, much less sneak them in under the noses of the pigeon police. The lady taking care of the kids is experienced with normal pigeon babies, but Teeny was a pigeon like no other. I had to keep his food on the watery side so that his crop would empty between feeds. I don't know if she over fed him, fed him with thicker food, or if he got cold, but by the time I got home last night, he was dead. Needless to say, I was sad, but also relieved. Teeny certainly had something wrong with him, he never developed even pin feathers, but ate well and was bright and active. Bizzy and Tootsie are just fine, always pooping and eating and most certainly peeping. They will be in next group of pictures, along with Ebb and Flo, George, Baby Squeaks, Higuy, Cooper and AreYouMyDaddy.
> Daryl



Sorry to hear about Teeny. That's so sad. On a happier note........I LOVE the name "AreYouMyDaddy"..........where did that come from??


----------



## pigeonmama (Jan 9, 2005)

Renee,
AreYouMy Daddy is the baby that Mr Seraphim Pigeon is upset about. There is a post somewhere about the rucus in the horsebarn about the whole mess.
Daryl


----------



## Pete Jasinski (Jan 2, 2005)

I'm sorry you lost Teeny  I didn't know he had problems but still his loss came as an unplesent suprise.


----------



## TAWhatley (Mar 6, 2001)

I'm so sorry for the loss of little Teeny, Daryl. 

Terry


----------



## Skyeking (Jan 17, 2003)

I'm also very sorry to hear about Teeny.  I sure hope you have happier days ahead.


----------



## Reti (Jul 20, 2003)

I am sorry Teeny didn't make it. He did have the best care he could have.

Reti


----------

